# Impella Heart Pump



## 634sg4fs65g4fg (Jan 26, 2011)

One of my physicians is now using the Impella pump and I am unsure if I am coding this properly. The two codes to use, 33975 for insertion, and 33977 for removal are the correct codes but the prices seem quite high. The hand out from the maker of this pump from Abiomed also provides the same codes with -52 for reduced services. Why would we bill for reduced on these codes and am I correct in billing these two codes? Any help is appreciated! Thank you, Gail.


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Jan 27, 2011)

thomasgail said:


> One of my physicians is now using the Impella pump and I am unsure if I am coding this properly. The two codes to use, 33975 for insertion, and 33977 for removal are the correct codes but the prices seem quite high. The hand out from the maker of this pump from Abiomed also provides the same codes with -52 for reduced services. Why would we bill for reduced on these codes and am I correct in billing these two codes? Any help is appreciated! Thank you, Gail.



Gail,
 I dont know for sure, but from what I gather there is not a code that accurately describes the Impella. I have read we were suppose to use the unlisted code 33999. I guess 33977 for VAD would be more work then what the Impella requires so they are telling you to reduce services? I'm thinking!


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Jan 27, 2011)

hope this posted!


----------



## 634sg4fs65g4fg (Jan 27, 2011)

Yes, that did help and it makes sense! Thank you!


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Jan 28, 2011)

thomasgail said:


> Yes, that did help and it makes sense! Thank you!



Your welcome Gail


----------



## JayRitten (Mar 7, 2011)

*Impella*

And has medicare reimbursed for the unlisted procedure of 33999?


----------



## 634sg4fs65g4fg (Apr 11, 2011)

We were paid on the 33975 but told we cannot submit both the 33975 and 33977 same day. I don't understand because one is insertion, one is removal. I am stuck on this EOB, any help is appreciated! I just want to figure out a "rule of thumb" for this procedure.


----------

